# THE TRUTH ABOUT " RACIST " JOE BIDEN.....EXAMPLE # 1 ..



## nononono (Oct 19, 2020)

*Example # 1..........*









*The same year Donald J. Trump received the NAACP award.....*

*Joe ( The LIAR ) Biden said the above......




FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 20, 2020)

No, Donald Trump Did Not Win A Medal From The NAACP
					

The real story is much, much weirder.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)

*Date for the photo is ....*

*October 27, 1986 ....when he received the Ellis Island Medal of Honor.*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 20, 2020)

I know folks.  He’s still here and more insane than ever.  The good news is we’re turning the corner and he will be banned very very shortly.


----------



## nononono (Oct 20, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I know folks.  He’s still here and more insane than ever.  The good news is we’re turning the corner and he will be banned very very shortly.



*I'm not going anywhere.....you on the other hand might want to*
*clean up your FILTHY DEMOCRAT act that involved "Tony Clifton ".....*
*Pretty disgusting past you have ol Fat Bob The Slob....*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 22, 2020)

nononono said:


> *I'm not going anywhere.....you on the other hand might want to*
> *clean up your FILTHY DEMOCRAT act that involved "Tony Clifton ".....*
> *Pretty disgusting past you have ol Fat Bob The Slob....*


I was tucking in my shirt after taking off the recording equipment.  At no time before, during, or after the interview was I ever inappropriate.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2020)

Visit

theguardian.com


Trump


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 22, 2020)

No, Donald Trump Did Not Win A Medal From The NAACP
					

The real story is much, much weirder.




					www.huffpost.com


----------



## nononono (Oct 23, 2020)

*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------

